# NAC and TUDCA dosing while on Anavar?



## Allhail Ragnar (May 17, 2021)

I'm titrating up from 25mg of Avar per day to 50mg per day. Anyone have suggestions on the dosing protocol for NAC and TUDCA while on Anavar?

Recommended dosage on bottle from manufacturer...
TUDCA (250mg) = 1 capsule per day
NAC (500mg) = 1 capsule 1 or 2 times per day

I'm just curious if there is like a ratio NAC+TUDCA : Anavar


----------



## Obscured78 (Aug 7, 2021)

When I take orals i use tudca 500mg daily and NAC 1200mg daily. They are 250mg and 600mg respectively so I take them each twice a day. Lipids were fine last I had them checked and was on 75-100mg tbol daily.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 11, 2021)

Allhail Ragnar said:


> I'm titrating up from 25mg of Avar per day to 50mg per day. Anyone have suggestions on the dosing protocol for NAC and TUDCA while on Anavar?
> 
> Recommended dosage on bottle from manufacturer...
> TUDCA (250mg) = 1 capsule per day
> ...



Avar is not very liver toxic. 2 TUDCA and 2 NAC per day would suffice and be a good stack when on cycle. The main thing you have to watch out for with avar is cholesterol. For many it will have their HDL in single digits after a few weeks on 50mg. I would recommend cardio, clean food (good fats), high water, fish oil and citrus bermamot whilst (and after) running anavar.


----------



## nirvanaave (Oct 20, 2022)

What can you guys tell me about Dianobol? I’ve been recommended to start with it by many, and it looks like a good anabolic steroid for beginners. I’m trusted, and it’s been around for a long time. I need to increase muscle mass, boost my strength and reduce fatigue after training sessions. And it seems reasonable to buy dianabol and start using it little by little. I plan to begin with 30mg per day and then slowly enhance the dosage not to shock my body. Then, probably, I will try to mix it with a testosterone base. What would you say about this program?


----------

